# Take credit for



## midlifemama

Como traduziria "take credit for?"


----------



## patriota

Pode informar o contexto, por favor? Uma frase completa, pelo menos.


----------



## midlifemama

patriota said:


> Pode informar o contexto, por favor? Uma frase completa, pelo menos.



"How people stay humble while taking credit for their work."

I translated it like this, but am having doubts.

"Como as Pessoas Bem Sucedidas Permanecem Humildes Enquanto Recebendo Elogio pelo Seu Trabalho"


----------



## patriota

Próximo do literal: _Como as pessoas mantêm a humildade ao assumir os méritos de seu trabalho. _

Prefiro mudar a estrutura, especialmente se for um artigo com dicas:
_
Como ser humilde ao assumir os méritos pelo seu trabalho.
Como assumir os méritos de seu trabalho sem parecer arrogante/egoísta.
Como exigir reconhecimento pelo seu trabalho com humildade._

Artigos antes de pronomes possessivos são optativos, então pode dizer tanto "méritos do seu trabalho" quanto "méritos de seu trabalho". "Méritos pelo seu trabalho" é outra opção.

Deixei o editor aberto e publiquei antes de ver as modificações no seu _post_.



> "Como as Pessoas Bem Sucedidas Permanecem Humildes Enquanto Recebendo Elogio pelo Seu Trabalho"


*enquanto *recebem
*
Essa frase difere da original... De qualquer maneira, pode dizê-la assim: _Como as pessoas bem-sucedidas mantêm a humildade ao receber elogios pelo seu trabalho_.


----------



## midlifemama

patriota said:


> Próximo do literal: _Como as pessoas mantêm a humildade ao assumir os méritos de seu trabalho. _
> 
> Prefiro mudar a estrutura, especialmente se for um artigo com dicas:
> _
> Como ser humilde ao assumir os méritos pelo seu trabalho.
> Como assumir os méritos de seu trabalho sem parecer arrogante/egoísta.
> Como exigir reconhecimento pelo seu trabalho com humildade._
> 
> Artigos antes de pronomes possessivos são optativos, então pode dizer tanto "méritos do seu trabalho" quanto "méritos de seu trabalho". "Méritos pelo seu trabalho" é outra opção.
> 
> Deixei o editor aberto e publiquei antes de ver as modificações no seu _post_.
> 
> 
> *enquanto *recebem
> *
> Essa frase difere da original... De qualquer maneira, pode dizê-la assim: _Como as pessoas bem-sucedidas mantêm a humildade ao receber elogios pelo seu trabalho_.



Muchisimas gracias! Me ha ayudado enormemente. Los articulos en portugues siempre me confunden (tanto como la construcion gramatica...) Le agradezco


----------



## joywriter

yeah.. good examples Patriota..... and they maintain the concept but they can be even more literal and also be more faithful to the original text instead of having to use different versions...

"How people stay humble while taking credit for their work."
"Como podem as pessoas permanecerem humildes enquanto recebem crédito por seu trabalho"
"Como podem as pessoas permanecerem humildes enquanto recebem crédito pelo trabalho que fazem"
"Como podem as pessoas permanecerem humildes enquanto recebem crédito pelo trabalho feito"

but it is true... the list goes on and one


----------



## patriota

joywriter said:


> they maintain the concept but they can be even more literal and also be more faithful to the original text instead of having to use different versions...


O propósito geral da tradução não é apresentar frases que sejam o mais parecidas possível com o texto fonte, com a exceção de quando houver um motivo específico para tanto, mas tentar transmitir a mesma mensagem e causar o mesmo impacto que o texto fonte, de acordo com o nível de conhecimento do público-alvo, seu contexto sócio-cultural etc. Afinal, se o leitor do texto souber inglês, lerá nesse idioma em vez de traduções, que são e sempre serão novos textos.

Portanto, traduzir o título de um texto sobre gestão de negócios literalmente não o torna "mais fiel ao texto original". Apenas o torna mais fiel à etimologia e às definições dicionarizadas das palavras estrangeiras, ignorando ao mesmo tempo as intenções do autor e a nossa cultura, e não há utilidade nisso.

Posto isto, é sempre bom apresentar novas maneiras de dizer a mesma coisa, e agradecemos a sua contribuição.


----------



## joywriter

Ótima explicação! Valeu patriota!


----------



## Ludmel

As explicações do Patriota foram excelentes. Eu também adicionaria "levar os créditos", que é como eu geralmente falo e escuto no meu dia-a-dia: "Eu fiz todo o trabalho e quem levou os créditos foi ele."


----------



## patriota

*Ludmel*, bem lembrado, mas geralmente usamos "levar os créditos" com um sentido negativo, como no seu exemplo, né?


----------



## machadinho

crédito? Será? Para mim soa tradução literal que a gente só vê em página da internet traduzida às pressas do inglês. Não digo que não seja usado. Mas acho que a gente usa com mais naturalidade construções com honras e mérito, não?

ele recebeu|levou|ficou com as honras
ele recebeu|levou|ficou com o mérito

Há também louros, mas já deve ter caído em desuso.


----------



## patriota

Encontrei um exemplo de um jornalista cearense idoso que utilizou essa expressão ao falar de um assunto bastante nacional:


			
				Diário do Nordeste said:
			
		

> Eu ainda não vi ninguém capaz de fazer o que o Pelé fazia. Alexandre Nepomuceno, então zagueiro do Ceará, *em 1959*, foi emprestado ao Fortaleza exclusivamente para marcar o Pelé nesse amistoso. O Pelé fez os dois gols do Santos, mas *quem levou o crédito foi o Alexandre*, que chegou até a ser sondado para ser contratado pelo Santos, daí você tira a importância e o peso que era marcar o Pelé", *relata o jornalista e colunista Tom Barros, já assíduo no PV à época.*


Se foi influência anglófona, já se espalhou e diluiu bastante.


----------



## machadinho

Outubro de 2015?


----------



## Vanda

Concordo, não, bruxinho. Levar crédito é dito comum pra nós.


----------



## machadinho

Tudo bem. Vou cortar.


----------



## patriota

machadinho said:


> Outubro de 2015?


Eu sei que a conversa já morreu, mas queria esclarecer que sabia que aquela matéria era recente. O que quis dizer é que jornalistas, especialmente os mais experientes e que trabalham com "assuntos do mercado interno", me surpreenderiam se soltassem um "quão fácil" ou outros exemplos que conhecemos bem.


----------



## machadinho

Tem razão. Da minha parte digo que tudo já beira a paranoia.


----------

